# New to carving. Looking for any tips...



## johnnylabguy (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to carving so I'm looking for some tips. I'm on Arboristsite quite a bit, but mostly in the firewood forum because that's what I do most of the time. Ok, sometimes I can't help myself but sneak on the chainsaw forum but that always turns out expensive. lol. This is my first post on the carving forum because I recently dropped a yard tree that I've wanted to carve into some legs for years. I posted already about it in the firewood forum because it definately taught me some interest notes about dropping a tree over your head level. Eating saw chips is bad for seeing whats going on in the felling cut mainly!

Anyhow after getting the trunks on the ground I've managed to carve what's left into this without any research, which I should have done first because it probably would have saved me some time and energy. And Mr. Bigwoods left toes
The start:


Then this:



And where I'm at after today:



I'm happy with it so far, but because I ripped some holding wood Mr. Bigwood has a few left toes missing, and I've learned a few other things too:
-Start off smaller! at ground level would be a heckuva lot easier than learning on a ladder!
-Two legs equals two carvings that have to be somewhat symmetrical. Not smart either!
-Pyramidial shapes are a lot easier because its easier to cut downward rather than upward. More so when a ladder is involved! lol

What I don't know is what type chain is best, wood is best, bar type(although I'm not ready to spend $100 plus yet for a dime tip which I'm sure would help on the boots), and a million other questions that I don't know to ask. So if you have any pointers chime in. This is only the second time I've tried to carve and I really enjoy it. Even if you have some good links to show me that would be great. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ultimate buzz (Feb 24, 2014)

Johnny, This is good timing.

Over in Ridgway ,Pennsylvania , the 15th annual Chainsaw Carving Rendezvous is going on through March 1st. It is a weeklong event where chainsaw carvers from all over the world get together to share ideas. You can learn more in one day than the average carver learns in a year, by being exposed to all of the various carving techniques, tools and subject matter. Well worth the trip , even if only for a day. Bring your camera, extra batteries and extra discs/ cards for your camera.

Here is a link to their website: http://www.chainsawrendezvous.org/

If you have the time, it is well worth the trip.-ken


----------



## DonnerParty (Feb 27, 2014)

I like it. I have to admit, I never would have thought "upside down legs" when looking at the starting piece.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Mar 1, 2014)

What works best to preserve these? I've read Teak oil but didnt know if that was best...


----------



## mcdarvy (Mar 2, 2014)

a gallon of sickens would be best for the large carvings!

oh i love it, carve big, keep tasks big! you will find carving bears and eagles is boring and played out, they make quick cash though.
i like the legs, keep thinking big,,, and is that oak? ,,oak is tough carve, try pine, oak is for the pros its tough, i keep my distance still with oak...


----------



## DonnerParty (Mar 2, 2014)

I know some people that have a very large outdoor totem. They have used Superdeck on it for years, and it has held up very well. I don't know if you can get Superdeck around you, but it's a great product.


----------



## Stormy (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question...

We're takin down a huge oak but wanna turn the stump into a birdbath, and are figurin out what else to do with it. Was wonderin about the saw through various rpms. Have read lotsa posts at other forums about the need to keep the saw open, but havin made a coupla small planters for bonsai, and with this upcoming project, I know I'll be operatin at half speed much of the time, or am I wrong? If I'm not wrong, is there any special tuning you guys do? Figure you're spinning your chains outa the cut a lot more too, and not often buried, hence lighter loads, etc. Maybe you go at least 40:1 as well? Thanks


----------



## mcdarvy (Mar 13, 2014)

do not wop out the saw while carving; run it so it works and not any more, when in cut; deep cut -use wide open throttle-, when not in full cut-use less-, make the saw work. i have put more than a thousand hours on my set of saws with no scoring or seizure on any of my saws only rubber and plastic problems. ill run mu 346 at idle for hours then wop it out to clean it on firewood...


----------



## Stormy (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks very much. Just what I was hoping.

BTW, not that I know much, but that seems a fine job OP, and creative and funny to boot. Especially as yer just starting out. Congrats.

p.p.s. Had a look at your site mcdarvy, and found some helpful ideas for the (side) relief motifs to add to the birdbath. Thanks again. And that baseball player...wow.


----------



## twoclones (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice design choice


----------



## johnnylabguy (Apr 1, 2014)

mcdarvy said:


> do not wop out the saw while carving; run it so it works and not any more, when in cut; deep cut -use wide open throttle-, when not in full cut-use less-, make the saw work. i have put more than a thousand hours on my set of saws with no scoring or seizure on any of my saws only rubber and plastic problems. ill run mu 346 at idle for hours then wop it out to clean it on firewood...


What saws do you use for carving if you don't mind me asking? Glad to see you use a 346(I love the throttle response), but I'm thinking about getting a real light saw for carving, maybe a stihl 180. Even the 40cc john deere I have gets heavy working over my head after a bit! Just looking for input from a carver's standpoint. I've looked at you guys' carvings and they are amazing! Do you do that all with a saw or do you use a chisel for the small stuff? I see the angle grinder saw wheels too. They look like a good way to hurt yourself is my first thought! lol. Thanks for the input!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 9, 2014)

johnnylabguy said:


> What saws do you use for carving if you don't mind me asking? Glad to see you use a 346(I love the throttle response), but I'm thinking about getting a real light saw for carving, maybe a stihl 180. Even the 40cc john deere I have gets heavy working over my head after a bit! Just looking for input from a carver's standpoint. I've looked at you guys' carvings and they are amazing! Do you do that all with a saw or do you use a chisel for the small stuff? I see the angle grinder saw wheels too. They look like a good way to hurt yourself is my first thought! lol. Thanks for the input!



I have a MS210 set up with a quarter tip, you can stop by to check it out sometime before you drop the cash. I know a lot of guys use the 170-180. Aside from quarter pitch and the quarter tip, I put the fully adjustable carb on it as well.


----------



## twoclones (Apr 9, 2014)

johnnylabguy said:


> I see the angle grinder saw wheels too. They look like a good way to hurt yourself is my first thought! lol.



Your first thought is correct.  

Other than a detail saw with a dime tip bar, what's used to carve is determined by the situation. This morning I started carving a 3' diameter x 9' tall Maple stump. Except for where I needed a shorter bar to avoid falling off the scaffold, I carved with a Stihl MS-660 w/ 36" bar, running chisel chain. 

Bigger saws (engines not bar length) carve faster. There's no reason to loose your inspiration while waiting for the saw to make a long cut.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm starting to get the carving bug again. Too wet to cut in the woods I guess! What supply house and websites do you guys use for your equipment and inspiration/info? I love arborist site but the carving forum doesn't get much action! Here's a pic of a yellowfin tuna I did for my neighbor last summer to add to the mix. My second crack at carving turned out alright from 20' away



Not sure why they're sideways but whatever!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 25, 2015)

johnnylabguy said:


> I'm starting to get the carving bug again. Too wet to cut in the woods I guess! What supply house and websites do you guys use for your equipment and inspiration/info? I love arborist site but the carving forum doesn't get much action! Here's a pic of a yellowfin tuna I did for my neighbor last summer to add to the mix. My second crack at carving turned out alright from 20' away
> 
> Not sure why they're sideways but whatever!



Looks like you are doing real well. I have a couple places I go for carving talk/discussion/ sharing. Give me a holler sometime, we arent too far apart.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Feb 25, 2016)

Well it's getting back into mud season again here so I'm starting to think about carving again to get my woodcutting fix in! I actually bought a Cannon carving package for my Stihl 170 so I'm excited to try it out. Just so happens I have another neighbor that's going to have a fresh stump soon too! He's a dog lover so I'm going to try to step up my novice game and carve a Lab or golden retriever. A lot tougher than a fish! I'll post results good or bad when it all plays out. And for you guys that do this regularly what should I watch out for with a dog carving? The fur will be a first to try for me. And how does white ash carve? I only did a V in a stump once and it was pretty hard. Feel free to share thoughts and ideas. And for anyone interested, ebay has as good a deal on a carving bar set as I've seen in my limited searching. 12" dime tip Bar, sprocket, and chain for $127 shipped:


----------

